
Google's jobs search draws antitrust complaints from rivals - SolaceQuantum
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-eu-google-antitrust-exclusive/exclusive-googles-jobs-search-draws-antitrust-complaints-from-rivals-idUSKCN1V30IX
======
joelx
Google is under concerted attack, likely financed by state actors.

True evil is MBS ordering the murder of journalist Khasshogi. True evil is
invading and conquering Crimea. True evil is murdering your generals with
anti-aircraft guns or watching dogs tear them apart while still alive.

Serving banner ads across sites does not even remotely compare.

~~~
staticautomatic
This comment is all kinds of irrelevant.

